# Multi-Server - Fragen



## ralf-isi (28. Nov. 2011)

Hallo zusammen

ich muss nun (endlich) auf Multi-Server umsteigen. Doch bevor ich dies mache und ggf meine laufende ISPConfig - Einrichtung 'zerschiesse' möchte ich Nachfragen ob dies so richtig ist, resp Tips von Euch dazu haben.

Also ich habe heute hier zu Hause eine vollkommene, lauffähige ISPConfig - Einrichtung mit alle Diensten (http, Mail, ftp, DNS, DB) auf einem Server unter der IP 987.654.321.abc
Nun sollen die Dienste DNS und Mail auf einen neuen Server, an einem anderen, neuen Standort der eine neue (feste) IP hat/bekommt.

Ich habe hier im Forum die SUFU benutzt und mir einige Beiträge dazu durch gelesen.
Das Vorgehen zum Aufsetzen des neuen Server ist mir grundlegend klar:
- Server aufbauen nach der Beschreibung "Der perfekte Server ..."
- nur die Dienste installieren die ich brauche (für mich heisst dies: DNS (Bind) und Mail)
- dann ISPConfig im Expertenmodus installieren
- den heutigen Server als Master angeben.
Soweit ok und richtig?

Wenn ich das heute hier zu Hause mache, dann ist der neue (Slave)Server ja im Haus-Netzwerk (und wird auch arbeiten).
Doch (nun zu den Fragen):
- die bestehenden Mail-Konten kann ich per tar zusammenpacken und auf den neuen Server übertragen und gut ist. Oder?
- Wie mache ich das mit den bestehenden Zone-files?
und vorallem, meine 'grösste' Frage:
wenn ich den neuen Server (den Slave) hier zu Hause abhänge und zum neuen Standort transportiere, ihn dort (mit seiner neuen, festen IP) hochfahre:
- was muss ich wo ändern, dass er seinen Master (wieder) findet, Mail- und DNS - Server für "meine" Domains macht?

Funktioniert das so überhaupt? Ich möchte den neuen Slave-Server hier zu Hause aufsetzen und dann transportieren.
Was muss ich (noch) beachten? Das Ganze sollte (möglichst) ohne Beeinträchtigung für die betroffenen Domains über die Bühne gehen. (Klar kann ich diesen Mitteilen: "wegen Umbau in der Nacht vom xx auf yy kann es zu Beeinträchtigungen kommen.")  
Was habe ich übersehen?

Ich bedanke mich für Antworten und Grüsse
ralf


----------



## Till (28. Nov. 2011)

> Funktioniert das so überhaupt? Ich möchte den neuen Slave-Server hier zu Hause aufsetzen und dann transportieren.


Das würde ich nicht so machen. Installiere den Slave am besten dort und unter der IP, die er auch behalten soll. Denn IP und Hostname werden überall in die Konfiguration bei der Installation fest eingeschrieben, d.H. dass Dein Slave nach dem Transport nur mit einer Umkonfiguration des slave und auch des masters wieder funktionieren würde.

Die Installationsanleitungen für Multiserver Systeme ist hier zu finden:

Multiserver Setup With Dedicated Web, Email, DNS & MySQL Database Servers On Debian Squeeze With ISPConfig 3 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials


----------



## ralf-isi (28. Nov. 2011)

Hallo Till
vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.


Zitat von Till:


> ... Installiere den Slave am besten dort und unter der IP, die er auch behalten soll. ...


Schade, aber wenn Du dies sagst, dann werde ich ISPConfig erst am neuen, definitiven Standort drauf machen. Grundeinrichtung und Dienste kann ich ja schon heute zu Hause machen.



Zitat von Till:


> Die Installationsanleitungen für Multiserver Systeme ist hier zu finden:


Danke für den Link.

- Ist es 'tragisch' wenn der neue Server ebenfalls eine Susi wird? Neuer Server unter 12.x, Alter unter 11.xy?
- Wenn ich den neuen Server unter Debian aufbaue kann er mit der jetzigen Susi zusammenarbeiten?
und vorallem:
- wie bringe ich die jetzigen Zone-Files auf den neuen Server und arbeiten die dann auch richtig? (also auf dem Alten mit tar zusammenpacken und auf den Neuen umziehen und auspacken?)
- und dann im jetzigen Server (der ja dann Master ist) in allen Domains in den Einstellungen die Änderungen zu DNS und Mail die neue IP eintragen und gut ist?

Gruss und Danke
ralf

PS - Nachtrag:
müssen Master und Slave die gleiche Version ISPConfig haben?


----------



## MegaBlue (7. Juni 2013)

Ist es möglich von einem Multiserver Setup zu einem Singelserver Setup
zu wechseln?


----------



## tkausl (7. Juni 2013)

Zitat von MegaBlue:


> Ist es möglich von einem Multiserver Setup zu einem Singelserver Setup
> zu wechseln?


Na klar, Server einfach abschalten und auf dem Master aus der liste löschen. Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass keine Webs, Mails, bla mehr auf dem slave liegen.


----------



## MegaBlue (15. Aug. 2013)

Kann mir das einer noch etwas genauer erklären 
will da nix kaputt machen?


----------



## MegaBlue (5. Okt. 2013)

Huhu ist wer bereit mir zu helfen ?


----------



## Till (7. Okt. 2013)

1) Alle Webs und mail domains in ispconfig löschen die auf dem server liegen.
2) Den Server abschalten.
3) Den Server aus der Server Liste löschen.


----------

